# As the season(s) changes.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

As the season(s) change do your sleeping habits go with the season?

I noticed that I almost always go to bed between 10:30 and midnight and rise between 5 and 7. Although I've noticed that as the sun rises later that so do I. In May/June the time I got up was more around the 5AM then any other time. Now I'm getting up more around 6 or so.
The same goes for the time I go to sleep; come May/June, I most of the time made it to 10:30 before going to sleep. Now it's getting to be around 11 or so. 
The amount of sleep time doesn't seem to change but the time it starts and ends seem to shift - how bout you???


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Our sleeping habits definitely change with the seasons. When you have 24 hours of sunlight you tend to really forget what time it is. We have had neighbours out cutting their lawn and others bar-b-qing at midnight and frustrated Dads walking their kids around the block trying to get them to be tired enough to go to sleep. This year we made a point of going to bed at 9:30 because we have missed so much sleep over the past summers. Of course we don't necessarily fall asleep even with black out curtains. Everyone in the neighbourhood seems to be up very early (4:30 or 5 am) and even with distance between properties and roads the activity wakes you up.

In winter we have months of darkness but live with inside lights so we don't notice the darkness or time as much as the sunlight days. We will continue to go to bed at 9:30 this winter and I know that we will sleep much later as the silence of the north is very true once the snow blankets everything.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

I travel for a living. My clock is always screwed up. Simple rules, eat when hungry, sleep when tired. Clock doesn't matter.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................When fall arrives and nightly temps consistently drop into the 50's or lower I can sleep far longer than I do during the summer when it is hot ! I love crawling into a cold bed and warming it up , as long as temps in the bedroom are down into the low 60's . There must be some kind of physiological mechanism that causes the body to react differentially to cold weather that I would associate with hibernation for humans that causes us to sleep longer , naturally . , fordy


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes our sleeping habits definitely change,but could also be because we have school age children we have to get to school


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

When I first retired and got divorced, I found myself going to bed later and getting up later as time went on. Sometimes going to bed at 3 or 4 and getting up around noon. Not a problem at the time, but then, I found myself having to go to appointments at 8 or 9 in the morning and being too tired to get up for them. Now I go to bed around 11, may not go to sleep then but go to bed. Get up at 7 or so. Makes it easier to make dr appts, and talk to the "working" friends and family as I'm more on their schedule.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

My sleeping habits change with the seasons because I have Seasonal Affective Disorder. When I worked for an employer, it was difficult to get up in the morning if it was still dark outside. Now that I am self-employed, that is no longer an issue. I still tend to go to bed by 11pm, though. As a result, I get more sleep during the winter months.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

WHEN IT GETS DARK BY 6 OR 7 PM , I AM READY TO CRAWL IN BED UNDER 2 DOWN BLANKETS TO WARM UP & WATCH SOME TV FOR THE REST OF THE EVENING. DH & I HAVE TOTALLY OPPOSITE VIEWING IDEAS SO HE COVERS UP WIHT A BIG DOWN BLANKET IN THE RECLINER & I WARM UP IN THE BED. THEN IT'S SUMMER IT'S NOT MUCH OF AN INTEREST THAT EARLY.... USUALLY DOSE OFF ON THE COUCH THO WHILE WATCHING EVENING TV. SOMETHING ABOUT WINTER DARKNESS & THE COLD MAKES AN OLD PERSON-ME- WANT TO CRAWL UNDER THOSE BIG DOWN COMFORTERS & SETTLE IN FOR THE NIGHT.


----------



## JerryJimmy (Apr 18, 2017)

I wake to an alarm during the week ‘cause I work a job. Been real hard for me to stay awake when it’s dark on the way in.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When it gets dark and cold since I have my house and she has hers but she is still working me and the dogs spend more of the day hibernating instead of the summer afternoon siestas but I still crank my vehicles in the morning before meeting her for breakfast and come home for the limited winter chores before crawling back in bed and sleeping until we wake up or she has made plans for a short evening out.

During the cold months I sometimes spend 4 or 5 days inside venturing only into the sunroom heat collector room to sun bathe or piddle around in the worm bins as the dogs run in the small kennel pen behind the sunroom for awhile when the day time temps are 40 or below.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Nothing changes here, I may stay in bed longer in the winter when it's not light until 9 but I still wake up the same. Of course then there is a rush to get anything outside done before 3 when it starts getting dark again!


----------

